

Aum Shinrikyo and a Panic About Manga and Anime [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/2008-gardner.pdf

======
gwern
Excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/BhoJHxGf...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/BhoJHxGfpvL)

